# Anforderungen der Moderlieschen, Fischteich



## Michael der 2. (7. Juli 2014)

Hi Leute

Da ich gerade damit beschäftigt bin mein Teichumfeld mit noch einem Mini zu bereichern, habe ich natürlich Diskussionen losgetreten....

Ist das jetzt wirklich nötig ? Warum machst du das ? usw.
Antworten waren ganz einfach. Nein.... Weil ich Platz dafür hab 
Der große Teich liegt weit hinten im Garten, wo er eher ungestört ist aber man natürlich nur was davon sieht, wenn man durch den Garten spaziert. Das macht meine Freundin nicht so wirklich. Da meinte sie dann, ich sollte den Teich doch vorne an die Terrasse bauen, mit Fischen und Bachlauf.

Mit dem Thema Fischen habe ich mich schon beschäftigt. Da waren zu Beginn __ Moderlieschen geplant. Sie sind klein, benötigen nicht so viel Platz, sind Schwarmfische, was ja immer toll aussieht und halten sich eher an der Oberfläche auf, wo man sie auch sieht. Außerdem Fressen sie Insekten an der Wasseroberfläche und gründeln nicht im Sand, wodurch man kaum Schwebstoffe hat (Sichttiefe). Da ich aber ein Biotop für Amphibien etc wollte, sind Fische dann gestrichen worden.
Falls etwas nicht stimmt bitte nicht zögern mich z korrigieren. 

Jetzt denke ich natürlich darüber nach gleich beide Wünsche zu erfüllen. Den Mini hinten dabei, weil ich dann weniger Fläche zu bepflanzen habe (Erhöhung des Aushubs, Gräserbeet und Natursteinmauer etc)
und es einfach ein anderer Lebensraum ist als ein Großteich. Und eben den Fischteich fürs Auge mit Bachlauf (unschlüssig) und Moderlieschen.

Aber bevor ich da jetzt anfange möchte ich mich erst einmal informieren, was das für ein Projekt werden würde.
Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass ich einen Hochteich baue. Es kommt immer mehr Nachwuchs in die Familie und ein Teich direkt an der Terrasse ist natürlich für Kleinkinder wie Schokolade - unwiederstehlich.
Ich könnte mir aber auch einen niedrigen Jägerzaun o.ä. vorstellen.
Was aber das wichtigste ist, das Teichprofil. Pflanzzonen oder besser gar keine bis wenige, Komplett mit Sand oder besser doch Kies ?
Aber das wichtigste, die Größe. Ich will weder einen weiteren Teich bauen, der 7x5x1,2m Groß ist (weil der Platz vorne begrenzt wäre) aber auch kein Teich, der die Mindestgröße erfüllt. Also wie Groß sollte ein Teich mit Moderlieschen werden, damit er kein "Gefängnis" wäre zugleich aber nicht zu viel Platz in Anspruch nimmt ?

Bin für eure Tipps und Meinungen wie immer sehr dankbar.

Grüße Michael


----------



## bekamax (7. Juli 2014)

Hi,
wie immer: so groß wie möglich rofl


----------



## paulo (7. Juli 2014)

Hi Michael,
bitte immer dran denken, dass __ Moderlieschen sich sehr stark vermehren.
1. Jahr: 4 Stück
2. Jahr: 50 Stück
3. Jahr: ???
...     
(so wars zumindest bei mir)

Gruß
Paul


----------



## Michael der 2. (7. Juli 2014)

Hi ihr zwei

Klar, je größer desto besser. Aber es geht mir darum, dass es eine angebrachte Größe wird. Der Traum vom großen Teich ist schon erfüllt und mit 11000 Litern mehr als ausreichend. Direkt am Haus möchte ich so etwas nicht. Ich muss mit dem Auto noch rum fahren können, dann sollte man auch nicht von einem Ungetüm erschlagen werden. Außerdem ist 5m von der Terrasse der Grillplatz, welcher noch erreichbar bleiben soll, ohne dass man Umwege macht und Platz für Spielaktivitäten von Kindern in Form von Fußball oder Federball usw soll auch noch möglich sein, ohne dass sie weit hinten im Garten sind. Es muss also ein gutes Zwischending sein. Bevor ich aber jetzt ne Teichschale von 1000 Litern kaufe und später das Wasser vor __ Moderlieschen zu kochen scheint, will ich mich eben informieren,  was minimal möglich ist und was nicht.

Ich habe schon gelesen, dass die sich gerne vermehren. Aber ich denke die Natur regelt das schon von selbst. Außerdem sind nicht weit entfernt viele Angelweiher, und der __ Fischreiher fliegt eigentlich regelmäßig her rum. Nur in dem jetzigen Teich hat er eben keine Fische. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass er sich über das ein oder andere ML freuen würde. __ Libellen sind auch etliche im Teich. Die werden sich sicher auch dort ansiedeln.
Das dürfte doch alles nicht falsch sein, oder ?

Grüße Michael


----------



## pema (7. Juli 2014)

Hallo Michael,
Punkt 1. : __ Moderlieschen werden sehr klein verkauft. Als ich sie das erste mal im Zoohandel gesehen habe, hab' ich mir gedacht: solche Minis...da passen in meine 5000L doch bestimmt 100Stück.
Ausgewachsen - und das sind sie schnell - sieht das schon ganz anders aus. Ich habe 15 ausgewachsene geschenkt bekommen und der Teich schien voll (o.k. - wahrscheinlich habe ich andere Vorstellungen als Koiteichbesitzer) zu sein.
Punkt 2.: Sie haben dann sofort mit der Fortpflanzung angefangen
Schon im ersten Jahr habe ich ungef. 300 Moderlieschen verschenkt. Das hört sich jetzt locker an...aber einfangen, hältern, Abnehmer suchen
Punkt 3. (und das schreibe ich jetzt nur, weil ich weiß, dass du auch __ Molche, Larven und Co. magst:
Die fressen alles, was in den Mund passt. . Also von wegen 'Mücken'. Alles andere wird auch verspeist. Ist ja auch normal.

Ich habe für mich festgestellt, dass 'Fischteich' (egal mit was für Fischen) etwas ganz anderes ist als ein 'fischloser Teich'. Wenn sich bei mir ein Molch nicht wohlfühlt kann er gehen...das 351zigste Moderlieschen kann es eben nicht - deshalb muss man sich kümmern. Und nur aus optischen Gründen, bzw. weil sich was bewegen soll, würde ich mir keine Fische mehr anschaffen.
petra


----------



## Michael der 2. (7. Juli 2014)

Hallo Petra

Das hört sich ja wirklich sehr negativ an.
Wenn, dann würde der Teich eh aufgebaut werden, sodass kein Krabbeltier da rein könnte. Das wäre nicht das Problem, alles andere kann ja in den großen Teich und den kleinen daneben, der bald kommt.
Was mich aber schon etwas abschreckt ist die Fischpopulation. Ich will eigentlich nicht irgendwelche Fische fangen müssen und nach Abnehmern suchen. Das ist mir dann zu viel Arbeit zusätzlich zu der, die ich eh schon habe. So etwas will ich mir nicht aufbrummen.

Grüße und danke für deine Schilderung, Michael


----------



## Moderlieschenking (8. Juli 2014)

Hallo Michael,
ich hatte eine ähnliche Ausgangslage wie Du.
Mein großer Teich ca. 18m³, allerdings mit __ Moderlieschen, war mir nicht genug, also musste noch ein kleiner her, den hab ich hier noch gar nicht vorgestellt.
Der hat ca.  2,5  x 1,2 x 0,8 m. Diesen Teich wollte ich fischfrei halten, da ich an meinem großen feststellte, dass meine geliebten Moderlieschen sogar
Kaulquappen fressen solange sie noch klein genug sind.
Was ich nach ca. 1 Jahr sagen kann in meinem fischfreien Kleinteich habe ich definitv mehr andere Gartenteichbesucher und auch Nachwuchs als an meinem
großen Teich. Was ich aber heuer gemacht habe: Mein Moderlieschennachwuchs darf in dem kleinen Teich wachsen, da im großen Teich kein ML Nachwuchs
mehr durchkommt, auch der wird von den Moderlieschen gefressen. Diese kommen aber sobald sie eine Größe von 2 cm haben in den großen Teich.
Solange die ML so klein sind können sie den Kaulquappen oder auch dem Molchnachwuchs nichts anhaben.
Achja übrigens im kleinen Teich habe ich auch Molchnachwuchs, der ist mir im großen noch nie aufgefallen, im  Ufergraben hatte ich dagegen auch schon
Molchnachwuchs.
Was ich definitiv sagen kann. Selbst __ Molche und Grasfrösche legen ihren Laich, falls sie die Auswahl haben zu fast 100% in einen fischfreien Teich.

Aber an meinem kleinen Teich habe ich auch die Ursache für die rapide Abnahme meines Grasfroschlaiches gefunden.
Im Anhang sind noch ein paar Bilder für die Schuldigen.
Aber ich freue mich so dass sich dort zwei junge Ringelnattern wohlfühlen.


Gruß  Markus


----------



## Digicat (8. Juli 2014)

Servus Markus

Schöne Ringelnattern.

Meine Kaulquappen sind alle weg und ich habe nicht mitbekommen wer sie sich schmecken lassen hat.

__ Rückenschwimmer hatte ich im vorigen Jahr beim jagen/fressen beobachtet.
Im Teich sind aber noch div. Libellenlarven und __ Molche.

__ Ringelnatter habe ich heuer noch keine gesichtet.

Zu den __ Moderlieschen ...
Hätte ich nicht gedacht das die sich an den Quappen gütlich zeigen.
Dachte die sind eher auf Mikroorganismen aus. Ja vielleicht die eine oder andere Mückenlarve, aber Quappen ?

Wieder mehr ein Grund doch keine ML in meinem Pflanzenteich einzusetzen. War schon ganz knapp drann.

Also ich würde ja die Natur walten lassen und keine ML extern aufziehen, Markus.
Oder ist die Sterbensrate der ML im großen Teich so rasant das sie dort aussterben würden ?


----------



## Michael der 2. (8. Juli 2014)

Hi

Ich habe ja für die __ Molche etc den Großen und bald den kleinen noch daneben. Es geht wirklich um einen 3., den ich vorne an die Terasse bauen wollte, bzw meine Freundin brauchte die Anregung dazu. Unrecht hat sie ja nicht. Ein Teich, den man nicht sieht ist eben für den Mensch zumindest so, als wäre er nicht da.
Ich schließe aber aus deinen Beobachtungen, dass man sich um zu viele ML keine Sorgen machen muss. Überbestand wird gefressen. Also könnte man wirklich einfach der Natur ihren Lauf lassen.
Was denkst du denn, wie groß ein Teich sein sollte, damit man ihn mit ML besetzen kann ?
Ich konnte auch schon diverse Wasserkäfer beobachten, wie sie an die Molchlarven gehen wollten, jedoch ist bis jetzt jeder Versuch missglückt. Sobald sie eine Berührung verspüren sind sie so blitzschnell weggeschwommen, das der __ Käfer keine Chane hat. Bei Libellenlarven kann ich es mir aber sehr gut vorstellen. Die sind sicherlich um einiges schneller.

Grüße an die __ Nattern, Michael


----------



## Moderlieschenking (8. Juli 2014)

Servus Helmut, 

nein momentan ist die Sterbensrate noch nicht so hoch bei mir im Teich.

Aber bei der Lebenserwartung der ML halte ich mich immer noch ein bischen an die Literatur. 
Denn meist steht da geschrieben, dass sie nur ein Durchschnittsalter von ca. 3 - 5 Jahren erreichen.

Demnach habe ich fast lauter Metusalems im Teich, denn die meisten meiner ML sind 4 - 6 Jahre alt.
Ich beuge halt nur vor, falls dieses Jahr der "Moderlieschensensenmann" bei mir am Teich vorbei schaut. 

Wegen den Kaulquappen:
ich habe letztes Jahr ein paar Kaulquappen aus meinem Ufergraben, da waren die Quappen aber noch ganz klein,
in den Teich gegeben, und sofort stürzten sich die ML darauf und weg waren sie.  Meine ganzen Grasfrösche laichen inzwischen am kleinen Teich bzw. im
Ufergraben. Jedoch im ersten Teichjahr hatte ich sehr viel Junggrasfrösche die im Teich groß wurden, denn nach 2 - 3 Wochen sind die Kaulquappen zu
groß für die __ Moderlieschen.

Im Mergus Teichatlas (von dem ich viel halte) steht beschrieben, dass ML Molcheier und Larven nicht behelligen - aber im grossen Teich konnte ich noch keine jungen __ Molche entdecken. Dagegen konnte ich im kleinen bereits 2 junge Molche sichten.

Auf meine Ringelnattern bin ich auch recht stolz:

Heuer war ich sogar Zeuge mit meiner Kamera, wie eine ausgewachsene __ Ringelnatter einen __ Grasfrosch erbeutete.
Zuerst wollte ich dem Grasfrosch noch helfen weil er mich so mitleidig ansah - aber dann ließ ich doch der Natur seinen Lauf.

LG Markus


----------



## Moderlieschenking (8. Juli 2014)

Servus Michael,

Wegen der Teichgröße:

da bin ich eher der Sicherheitsdenker bzw. Übervorsichtige.

Natürlich kommt es auch immer auf die Region draufan. Bei mir im Alpenvorland sind halt einfach andere Winter, auch wenn die immer häufiger ausbleiben,
als im Norden unserer Republik.

Selbst in gemäßigten Zonen würde ich keine ML unter 80 cm Teichtiefe halten. 1m Tiefe sind in meinen Augen ausreichend.
Die Teichgröße würde ich für einen schönen Moderlieschenschwarm nicht unter 3m³ planen. Wenn Du dann noch die Flachzonen mit einberechnest dann
kommst Du auf eine Teichgröße von ca. 4 x 2 m.
Das finde ich in meinen Augen einigermassen artgerecht, da die __ Moderlieschen sich auch blitzschnell bewegen und da in kurzer Zeit eine Strecke von 2 - 3 m
zurücklegen.

LG Markus


----------



## Dieter_B (8. Juli 2014)

pema schrieb:


> Hallo Michael,
> Punkt 1. : __ Moderlieschen werden sehr klein verkauft. Als ich sie das erste mal im Zoohandel gesehen habe, hab' ich mir gedacht: solche Minis...da passen in meine 5000L doch bestimmt 100Stück.
> Ausgewachsen - und das sind sie schnell - sieht das schon ganz anders aus. Ich habe 15 ausgewachsene geschenkt bekommen und der Teich schien voll (o.k. - wahrscheinlich habe ich andere Vorstellungen als Koiteichbesitzer) zu sein.
> Punkt 2.: Sie haben dann sofort mit der Fortpflanzung angefangen
> ...


Oha, Petra, das tut mir leid, das ich dir die gebracht habe, wenn ich das geahnt hätte das die sich bei dir so vermehren, meine vermehren sich dank der Goldfische nicht so schnell.


----------



## pema (8. Juli 2014)

Hallo Dieter,
aber dafür kannst du doch nichts. Ich habe es jetzt ja auch im Griff
petra


----------



## Dieter_B (8. Juli 2014)

Wie hast Du das denn geschafft.
Übrigens deine Pflanze wächst und gedeiht auch sehr gut.


----------



## pema (8. Juli 2014)

Hallo Dieter,
'Geburtenkontrolle' ist mein Stichwort.
Ich habe im letzten Jahr so manchen mit Eiern belegten Stängel abgeschnitten und entfernt. Hat mir zwar für die Moderlieschenväter leid getan...aber besser, als dann wieder auf Jungfischjagt gehen zu müssen.
petra


----------



## Tottoabs (11. Juli 2014)

Ich sage nur Regenbogenelritzen, gleichgroß, schöner, keine unkontrolierte Vermehrung


----------

